# First Competition - 11 year old



## collinbxyz (Dec 9, 2010)

I am 11, and I am going to my first comp! I am not that good, and don't expect to do too great, but I am willing to have fun! My Lucky PB is 22.98 and my Non-lucky PB is 23.73, although I average somewhere around 35-40 seconds. =[ Does anybody have advice so I can easily do better in the next week? I know F2L, 2 look OLL, and 2 look PLL. Thx


----------



## maggot (Dec 9, 2010)

post video if you can. other than practice and hope for the best! good luck!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 9, 2010)

Right now, I would just practice, and get used to anything new around you.
You are going to have the time of your life at the competition. My first competition was like a 'cuber's paradise'.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't try to learn something new right before a competition. In my experience, most of the time that just leads to mistakes and disappointing times.

I don't know why your age matters, but for someone around your times, a competition is more of a social event than a competitive one. Take a look at all the different puzzles and techniques. Walk around, meet people, and have fun. If you don't stress out about your times it can really be a blast.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 9, 2010)

I just finished my average of 100, 39.71. I will try to get a video of a good solve up soon.


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 9, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I just finished my average of 100, 39.71. I will try to get a video of a good solve up soon.



If you do make a video just make an Ao5 video. This will give us a better idea of what, if anything, you could improve on in a weeks time. One good solve won't tell us anything.

Hope your first competition is fun!


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 10, 2010)

Try to go through your solves and pause as little as possible. Look ahead a lot.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 10, 2010)

Competitions are more fun than competitive, for me.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck in your competition, and which competition are you going to?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 10, 2010)

I won't say my age, but I'll say I'm young too. Good luck at your comp.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I won't say my age, but I'll say I'm young too.


11 doesn't count as young.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 10, 2010)

Try to relax and have fun. Which competition are you going to?


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

Seeing as everyone is giving boring answers I'll be different.

Hope things go bad for you. Hope you are the slowest 11 year old. Hope there are younger kids faster than you. Hope you get nervous and screw up your solves.

I also hope that one day you will realise how stupid you sounded when you made this thread.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 10, 2010)

Just go and have some fun. Are you competing on anything other than 3x3?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> I also hope that one day you will realise how stupid you sounded when you made this thread.


this


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 10, 2010)

i was sub-20 when i was 11


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Seeing as everyone is giving boring answers I'll be different.
> 
> Hope things go bad for you. Hope you are the slowest 11 year old. Hope there are younger kids faster than you. Hope you get nervous and screw up your solves.
> 
> I also hope that one day you will realise how stupid you sounded when you made this thread.


 
He's ELEVEN. Give the kid a freaking break. You, however, are old enough to not be so needlessly mean.

At the OP: Don't worry about your times, just practice like you usually do and have a great time!


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Seeing as everyone is giving boring answers I'll be different.
> 
> Hope things go bad for you. Hope you are the slowest 11 year old. Hope there are younger kids faster than you. Hope you get nervous and screw up your solves.
> 
> I also hope that one day you will realise how stupid you sounded when you made this thread.


 
Wtf dude? Seriously get off your ****ing high horse and try to act civil. Not all of us have been here forever to have posted 4000+ posts and to have read every f* discussion there ever was here. EVERY cuber goes through phases during their cubingjourney. I mean, just look at Faz´s early posts and you wiill see that even the best cubers once had to ask: WTF is f2l?


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

You both miss my point. Being 11 is no excuse for being dumb, but that is essentially what he uses as his excuse for asking stupid questions.

And what does being fast have to do with anything?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene, you really should cut down on your sarcasm, most people does not get it :/


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm I don't recall being sarcastic, although then again I might have been a bit.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> Hmm I don't recall being sarcastic, although then again I might have been *a bit*.


 
epic.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 10, 2010)

What qq said: do not try to learn anything new.

One thing that you could try (If you are not already doing this): get used to solve in front of people.


----------



## gymnerd (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know if you have met or know other people that speedcube (or even solve a cube for that matter), but my first competition wasn't about competing at all. I went into it with the mindset of meeting new people and learning how the competitions were organized and arranged.

At least for me, this relieved a lot of the tension/nervousness and and helped me to benefit from the knowledge of the other more experienced people there.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Good luck in your competition, and which competition are you going to?


 
LSC Leaving next Friday


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Just go and have some fun. Are you competing on anything other than 3x3?


 
Ya, 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> LSC Leaving next Friday


 
I shall see you there!
I'll be the statue.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 10, 2010)

*Your'e right*



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Competitions are more fun than competitive, for me.



I love seeing young people with a cube. I had fun because I was competitive for reviving the cube when he was almost dead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Remembe these things
-Keep in mind you won't win. You didn't come to do so, but to have fun and interact with others who have this other strange hobby called speedcubin'.
-Relax
-Your first solve should NOT be an official one. Do some warm ups, on a heavier cube if you can. (Advice from Tristan Wright)
-Don't be a fanboy like ~Phoenix Death~
-Socialize
-Practice. Learn your PLLs, but don't rush. After that, practice F2L slowly. Don't try to cram it all in and try to be sub-30 by the time the comp comes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Remembe these things
> -Keep in mind you won't win. You didn't come to do so, but to have fun and interact with others who have this other strange hobby called speedcubin'.
> -Relax
> -Your first solve should NOT be an official one. Do some warm ups, on a heavier cube if you can. (Advice from Tristan Wright)
> ...



Haha, thanks. BTW, I was already subbed to you on youtube. =]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Haha, thanks. BTW, I was already subbed to you on youtube. =]



Sorry, but what did you say again?
All seriousness: Thanks man! =) Appreciated.


----------



## ianography (Dec 11, 2010)

what cube do you use? that could easily affect how your times are. and if it's a bad cube and you do not like it, best to try and find a cube like a guhong or lingyun when cubedepot is there. if you dont know which cubes are good ones, find somebody willing to help beginners (unlike that Dene guy).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Seeing as everyone is giving boring answers I'll be different.
> 
> Hope things go bad for you. Hope you are the slowest 11 year old. Hope there are younger kids faster than you. Hope you get nervous and screw up your solves.
> 
> I also hope that one day you will realise how stupid you sounded when you made this thread.


 
Oh Dene. You and your humor <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, I finally got a video up. Right now it is prosessing, but it should be ready in a few minutes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyzVl5uoDyQ


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

ianography said:


> what cube do you use? that could easily affect how your times are. and if it's a bad cube and you do not like it, best to try and find a cube like a guhong or lingyun when cubedepot is there. if you dont know which cubes are good ones, find somebody willing to help beginners (unlike that Dene guy).


 
My main is Haiyan Memory with lubix and cubesmith. =P so yeah, good with the cube.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> LSC Leaving next Friday


 
I will see you there too!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> I will see you there too!


 
Cool. I know a few people who is going.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm going too. I'm the small kitten.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Okay, I finally got a video up. Right now it is prosessing, but it should be ready in a few minutes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyzVl5uoDyQ


That doesn't look like 35-40 seconds.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be there. I'll be the kid pretending like im good at OH


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I'll be there. I'll be the kid pretending like im good at OH


 
=P


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a new PB! It was an OLL skip though. 21.72


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I got a new PB! It was an OLL skip though. 21.72


 
Good job!


----------

